

Help hack the Zeo Sleep Coach data - costan

I got the Zeo device after reading about it in an article linked off of Hacker News. I assume I'm not the only one, so I turn to other HN readers that got Zeos to help me hack the data stored on the device's SD card.<p>If you want to help, please submit your data (code / thoughts are always welcome, of course) at http://github.com/costan/zeo_sleep_decoder/
======
costan
This is my first HN post. If it's off topic, I apologize. Please let me know,
and I'll learn my lesson.

~~~
anigbrowl
It's better to title self-sourced posts as 'Ask HN: help me hack...'. Also,
perhaps you could explain briefly what your objectives are. Lots of luck!

------
cdibona
You can get cheaper handheld ECGs from medchoice/medchina. think 300$ or
thereabouts. Surf the recent American Telemedicine Associations conference at
the Rio in las vegas for more options.

~~~
cdibona
Here's a fun one: [http://www.alibaba.com/product-
gs/219038772/Handheld_ECG_mac...](http://www.alibaba.com/product-
gs/219038772/Handheld_ECG_machine.html)

------
programnature
BTW, if u hack it, you can use it for non-sleep related data too, as a general
EEG to wear while programming etc.

------
dgreensp
Shouldn't you also post what the data looks like when viewed or something?

